# Thanks, Bontai Joe!



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Joe,
That PTO you tipped off me about arrived today! The condition is unbelievable! Perfect NOS, wrapped in bubble wrap and not a scratch anywhere.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows...

That PTO looks brand new. What’s it for ???


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

What kind of implements can you run with that pto?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
This is one of those strange attachments. It is brand new NOS never been mounted and from the mid 60's. It mounts under the front axle and connects to the front PTO. The frame extends outward with the pulley to run various machinery such as water pumps, conveyors, cement mixers, compressors, pretty much anything that's belt driven. I'm guessing not very safe by today's standards as the belt wouldn't have a guard. The subframe of my shredder would provide the same power if needed but this is kinda cool to have.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows..

If I’m understanding this, the attachment provides
a means of converting the shaft drive into an accessible
power driven pulley that you can than use to drive what 
ever you want to, Bollens accessory or not.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes just like this old big tractor is doing here.
Jody

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=26898>


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You are very welcome and I'm glad you are happy. I see things like that every once in a while. I'm still kicking myself for letting that MacKissic shredder get away from me. THAT would have been a trophy attachment to have. Just keep me in mind if you come across any similar attachments for Deere 140s or 300s. I had hoped that yesterday's Danuser post hole digger would be for a Deere, but no luck.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

any buddy have seen a loader 4 sale to fit a 212


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks Jody, nothing make a point like a big picture

By the way what does the red wage do ? Make sandwiches ? :furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know i think it a hay bailer any farmer out there know.
Jody


----------

